# Is 3.66 watts per gallon considered alot? Also...woody question



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey,

I just received my 55 WATT kit from AHSUPPLY and just finished installing the new light. I will be using this setup in my 15 gallon which should be coming along pretty soon. Anyway, I will be having 3.66 wpg in this tank and I am wondering if that is considered alot of light? Here is a pic of the kit I ordered (I only bought the one 55w set up)









One more question...I want to put a wood/log in the tank and I am wondering which kind I should stay away from....I see many on ebay and here are the pics that I am interested in.... The wood from ebay has been fished out of local rivers, it has been powerwashed and submitted to heat to kill any organisms. If you know of a good place to buy wood for aquaria please share.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah that would be considered high lighting I'm only planning on having 2.8 wpg in my 10g. Here is a link to a thread about where to buy driftwood http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6232


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

driftwood can be purchased at most lfs.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

With that light over that tank I expect you will grow the best algae for miles around. You will for sure need to add co2 and develope a daily nutrient routine for the plants.
Good luck.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just being me, but if u need more u can easily sell that bulb and buy a 65w it will work from ur current ballast


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. I would buy a 32 watt pc bulb and use that. If you get a bigger tank (say 20-29 gallons) then you can put the 55 watt bulb back in. If not, you will have to go pressurized CO2 or you will have an algae tank.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Mark this day- DD and simpte agreeing on something 

Best wood on the net at http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

buying a pressuried Co2 setup was my next goal. You guys are funny, usually you tell people that there is too little light but I guess I have over killed it this time. I am not sure as to all the components I should buy for the Co2 so my research will begin. 

Does anybody know how long a 5lb tank of Co2 will last in a 15 gallon?
So far I know I need the following:
5lb Co2 tank
Co2 tubing  
Diffusor
Regulator
Precision Valve

Am I forgetting something? Any good links for bargains?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I answered most of your questions in the e-mail 
As for how long the tank will last..............
If I had to guess I would say 18-24 months.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I run a 5lb bottle on a 50 gal. I do not run a jogh level of co2, but I last filled it in May of 04.

Just my opinion, but if you want to get into a hi-tech planted tank I would use one a lot bigger than a 15 gal.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> I run a 5lb bottle on a 50 gal. I do not run a jogh level of co2, but I last filled it in May of 04.
> 
> Just my opinion, but if you want to get into a hi-tech planted tank I would use one a lot bigger than a 15 gal.



 
Let me tell you why I am really setting up this small tank in my room. It will be a whole lot easier to maintain especially since I am a Rutgers Business School student dual-majoring in Finance and Accounting. (time is money). Now, the real reason behind this is that the LADIES love this stuff. Nothing like bringing a girl up to your room and just watching her reaction. They think you are a "different" type of guy and stuff happens quicker if you know what I mean. (time is money) Having a nice aquascaped tank eliminates a few steps and it shows my "softer" side; if you want to call it that.


----------

